# E560 Heating Rapidly Going On and Off



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi, does anyone else have the same problem with the heating system rapidly (every few minutes) going on and off when the vent in the doorway is in use. It seems to me that the heat rises and turns off the sensor next to the control panel over the door. It is a poor choice of location of the sensor but obviously an easy place for Swift to install. Has anyone re-located the sensor and if so where?
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Thermostat*

Hi

My thermostat is at floor level, close to the boiler. The heating does seem to go on and off a bit, so I just turn it up!

The thermostat was moved in the last van. It is basically a piece of wire and the plastic thermostat bit.

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: E560 HEATING RAPIDLY GOING ON AND OFF*



Grockel said:


> Hi, does anyone else have the same problem with the heating system rapidly (every few minutes) going on and off when the vent in the doorway is in use. It seems to me that the heat rises and turns off the sensor next to the control panel over the door. It is a poor choice of location of the sensor but obviously an easy place for Swift to install. Has anyone re-located the sensor and if so where?
> Cheers, Glyn


Hi there padge here from swift i will give you a call to try and sort out your heating for you on weds 27/02/08.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Interesting question. I don't know where the sensor is in our E530 but we have had no problems at all with heating turning on and off, indeed we are delighted with the heating which is very effective.

We had endless problems with both the Eldiss Avantgardes we had. They did not have blown air heating and the thermostat was positioned above the fire and over the shelf where the TV fitted. We asked for it to be moved on the second one and specified where it was to go but the dealer fitted it on the underbed panel instead so it was covered with bedclothes at night and got kicked or knocked in the daytime. In both vans we used to get freezing feet and very hot heads ! We once recorded a difference of 18 deg C between floor and ceiling.

G


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

*Full Marks Swift*

Full marks to Swift. I had a long phone call today, as promised, with very sensible and practical suggestions for me (or my dealer) to relocate the sensor. I'll post again with details when I've moved the sensor.
Thanks Swift and in particular to Padge, 
Cheers Glyn


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

I've moved the sensor but it was a bit of a struggle! Padge advised unclipping the wires from the back of the sensor and then pulling them back into the area ontop of the fridge where the audio/visual boxes reside. Then drilling a 10mm hole for the sensor through the panel where the auxiliary tv aerial and power sockets are located.
There's a couple of snags- the wires are taped to others and won't pull back and the area above the bed gets noticeably hotter than the rest of the van.
I decided in for a penny in for a pound to extend the sensor wires having measured the resistance of the sensor (14-18K ohms) a few more milli-ohms would make no difference at all to the operation of the sensor. That then left me with an infinite choice of position for the sensor. Midway over the nearside seating area was a good place. After a lot of probing with some bendy wire I manage to get the extended wire through the new hole. (PM me if you want more detail). Management insisted no wires will be visible, not even in cupboards!!!! 
Another snag- not enough room for the push on connectors on the back of the sensor! Soldering was the only option and heat shrink sleeving- not a good idea unless you are very familiar with fast accurate soldering using a heat shunt to protect the sensor.
It now works like it was intended!
Hope this helps someone else.
Cheers Glyn


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi padge here glad you got sorted but wished you had called me and i would of helped you but thank you very much for doing this if you have any more problems please call me any time .padge


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just a thought. why does this not happen when building? H


----------

